# wax moths in my swarm trap???



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Spray it with BT, it can protect your comb for years, it is safe for bee and is organic.

I would refreeze this one, then spay.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?225796-Agree-WG-Bt-Aizawai-Powder

if you need a pound or more check amazon


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I also use BT on my drawn swarm trap frames.


----------



## Robert E (Aug 8, 2008)

What is BT


----------



## flatfootflukey (Jun 15, 2010)

thanks for the advise as always it is greatly appreciated!!
got them back in the freezer now and will get some BT.


----------



## Robert E (Aug 8, 2008)

can someone tell me what BT is please ?


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Robert E said:


> can someone tell me what BT is please ?


http://www.conknet.com/~planter/garden/bt.html

http://www.amazon.com/Xentari-XenTari-BT/dp/B004CZ1MOM

http://www.beesource.com/forums/show...Aizawai-Powder


----------



## Robert E (Aug 8, 2008)

FlowerPlanter,Thank you


----------

